# Where to buy grease gun and what grease?



## LS3C6 (Jan 31, 2011)

I want to grease my snowblower and lawnmower, they have the zerk fittings on them... where do I purchase a grease gun locally and what type of grease should be used?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Any auto parts, hardware or tool store should have a grease gun. A lot of people recommend snowmobile grease for low temps or marine grease for more water resistance. I don't think the type matters so much as long as they actually have grease in them.


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

This is the type of grease gun I use. 1 hand to pump, 1 hand to hold the tip on the fitting. And when the fitting is in hard spot to get at, sometimes you have to hold it on the fitting.

Amazon.com: Lincoln Industrial 1134 16 Ounce Pistol Grease Gun with 18" Whip Hose and 6" Rigid Pipe: Automotive

Any auto parts store should have them in stock.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

For something with farly low load, and low speed, that will live out where its wet, and damp you cant beat greese made for boat use... but as was said... any will realy do the job for you.


----------



## LS3C6 (Jan 31, 2011)

I got a grease gun and multipurpose grease, when I attach the gun to the zerk fitting and begin to attempt to fill with grease it just comes out around the edges of the fitting not going into the shaft


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

When you say fitting do you mean where the zerk screws into the shaft or where the grease gun goes over the zerk?

If it is coming out the threads of the zerk it sounds like the zerk is loose or something is blocked up inside the shaft.

If it is coming out where the grease gun attaches you either don't have the grease gun on right or the zerk is clogged. There is a little ball inside it that acts like a valve that could be rusted closed too.

Make sure to wipe any dirt and dried grease off the zerk first too.


----------



## LS3C6 (Jan 31, 2011)

doesn't seem to go INTO the zerk fitting like it's clogged, pushed into the hole with a needle to try to free it... didn't help


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Make sure the grease gun is on straight and fully seated.


----------

